# Sample 70D photos at higher ISO (i.e. ISO 1600+)



## btaoka (Feb 6, 2014)

If you have a 70D, can you please post photos of real world situations where you had to use ISO1600 or higher. If you could also give your lens used, shutter speed, aperature, etc... that would be very helpful. Thanks in advance!


----------



## whothafunk (Feb 6, 2014)

all taken on 70D and 70-200L f2.8 IS USM II. first 2 pictures are copy/paste from POTN forum. no NR applied.

*all pictures are mine, im not posting someone else's work.*

ISO 2500, 1/640, f2.8






ISO 2500, 1/800, f2.8





ISO 4000, 1/1600, f2.8





ISO 4000, f/1000, f2.8





ISO 4000, 1/800, f2.8





ISO 2500, 1/640, f2.8





ISO 4000, 1/800, f2.8





ISO 3200, 1/640, f2.8





ISO 3200, 1/800, f2.8


----------



## toodamnice (Feb 6, 2014)

Can't see any of them...


----------



## tntwit (Feb 6, 2014)

I can see them and they are quite impressive for the ISO used. No NR applied? Or was that only referring to the first 2?


----------



## whothafunk (Feb 6, 2014)

no NR on any.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 6, 2014)

Are the images from POTN Yours? You can be banned from this forum as well as most others for posting copyrighted material without permission from the owner.

Every once in a while, someone takes copyrighted images from another source and gets banned in two places at once.

I mention this just in case you didn't know to keep you from trouble in case you are reported to the mods and / or POTN.

POTN Rules:
1. (The ownership legalese)
<blockquote>[list type=decimal]
[*]This forum is international discussion forum about photography, photos, gear and techniques.
[*]By registering and making posts on the Canon Digital Photography Forums, you agree to abide by the Forum Rules of Use, both stated and unstated.
[*]By posting messages to the Canon Digital Photography Forums you give forum owner and maintainers permission to permanently store all message content, present it for public viewing, backup it to any location and media, present it in other form, modify *, delete, or make any use whatsoever in the Forums.
[*]*All images posted are copyrighted to their respective owners.*
[*]You agree to post only content that you have copyright for, or with written permission from the copyright owner.
[*]Content copied in it's entirety from other websites, Forums or other media must be accompanied by a link or reference to the material, along with credit given to the original author.
[*]Canon Digital Photography Forums is not responsible for the content of any uploaded files, nor is it in affiliation with any entities that may be represented in the uploaded files.
[*]All messages express the views of the author, and neither the owners of Canon Digital Photography Forums, nor Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd. (developers of vBulletin) will be held responsible for the content of any message.
[*]Posts can be edited or deleted within 7 days by the poster. After that only mods can edit or delete them.
[/list]</blockquote>


----------



## IWLP (Feb 6, 2014)

Attached is a downsized image (1800 px x 1200 px) image and a 1:1 segment of a 70D photo at ISO 4000.

EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS USM II, f/2.8, 1/320, Shot Program Mode at -1 EC, out-of-camera jpeg at camera defaults. Edited in Photoshop with slight shadow/highlight and curve adjustment to correct exposure. Both saved out of Photoshop at image quality 8.

For me, this is "real world" because it is typical of what I am sometimes required to do to process an image.

And it may be worst-case-scenario since it's -1 exposure comp with adjustment back upwards in PS. (Before you judge, let's just say it was a ... hectic ... press conference experience for me).


----------



## Cory (Feb 6, 2014)

Canon 100 2.0 (probably at 2.5 and 1/640 or so) and I think it was ISO 3200. It was taken through a net if that matters.


----------



## IWLP (Feb 6, 2014)

Okay, I found one more from the same event at ISO 6400. This is a 1:1 crop (no resize). 1/200, f/2.8 this time.

No PS adjustments on this one - straight from the out-of-camera jpeg.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 6, 2014)

IWLP said:


> Okay, I found one more from the same event at ISO 6400. This is a 1:1 crop (no resize). 1/200, f/2.8 this time.
> No PS adjustments on this one - straight from the out-of-camera jpeg.


I can see the quality of the grain much more "like film grain." Compared to the noise of the 7D seems to me an important aesthetic improvements, even though the amount of noise is almost equal.


----------



## whothafunk (Feb 6, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Are the images from POTN Yours? You can be banned from this forum as well as most others for posting copyrighted material without permission from the owner.


yes, images are my work and my name is what it says on the pictures. i wouldnt post someone else's pictures without their permission and without specifying that.

that said, if the focus is spot on and you dont crop too much, 70D's ISO performance is quite nice. im pleased with it


----------

